# :   2013

## aquablog

!

  20.02.2013     15%
             .
      .
           ?
   , :
  = 700 .
   = 2500 .,    = 700 .
  ?   ?   ?

 ...

----------


## mvf

.    -    .

----------


## Rom52

700 ?    2500

----------


## mvf

=    .

----------


## aquablog

,       . 
   :    ?

----------


## mvf

-217-3.

----------


## aquablog

.      ,        15%  .   -  ?

----------


## mvf

> 


=>




> .

----------


## aquablog

-  .       5000   .    . 
  :            ? 700 .      ?        .          -   .

----------


## mvf

> 700 .      ?


   ?    .

----------


## aquablog

. 
       .  3000 .  .   .
  ,            15%
     .
   700 .     2500    -  ,    ?
 ,      3000 .,         3000 .  ???

----------


## mvf

> .  3000 .  .   .


 :   3000   .        /  .

----------


## aquablog

. 
  ,     ,   -  : "         ,       ,  ,   ,       ,    700               2 500        ,                ,    ,  ,           ,   ,   ,     ,   ,      ,  ,   ,             ."

----------


## mvf

-  ,    - .       25- .

----------


## aquablog

, .
  ,    .

----------


## )

> =    .



 .    ,           ? "               ,       ,                ,      ."      13  2008 . N 749 "      " (   ).
 6   -   -          .

----------

,   2013

----------


## mvf

-   ?

----------


## 7

!
        19.00   23.00      ?.     00.00     ?

----------


## .

23.55,

----------

